# Forum Home Renovation Paving  First timers Paving help

## Nick&Shell

Hi,  
I am interested in some experienced people's advice on paving, for a first time paver. I have attached some pictures of my front yard at present, and am having difficulties deciding what the next step is and how much more ( if any ) I have to dig. 
Q1, I have removed grass and loose topsoil down to a hard clay layer that I have to pick axe into to dig any further, On one side of the yard that is a depth of betwee n 120 - 150 mm below my desired paver top level, but on the other side it is a lot closer to 90 - 110. Pavers are 300 x 300 non ovelapping, 40 thick for occasional human traffic ( no cars ). I was going to put around 100mm blue crusher dust, then 20mm river sand, then the pavers as per the guide that came with the pavers. Because of the hard clay, I am considering using varying ammounts of crusher dust (30 to 100mm ) to level then the sand and paver to hit my top level. Will this make a difference given that I have a hard base and have used less of a " compacted" base for the pavers over time ? 
Q2 The pavers' are being bordered by a 150mm channel ~ 40mm thick full of small white smooth pebbles. To stop the paver from moving into the channel I am considering after laying the crusher dust and compacting - to dig a channel down to the top of the clay ( again 30 - 100 down ), and concreting a big square the thickness of the last paver + the 15mm channel, then "gluing" the edge paver to this with boncrete. This is the easiest way I can think to do it. The pavers edgeing the footpath will then have heir concrete channel abuting the side of the concrete footpath. Do I need to dig any deeper for this channel to stop the outer pavers falling out of line ?  
Q3 We are putting Bessa block based, Raised and rendered garden beds against four of the other "sides" of the two square patches of pavers. can I just lay the bessa blocks together and concrete them on top of the compacted crusher dust, or do I need to widen the cement channel to provide further footing for the bessa block garden walls ? only planning on going one block ~ 200mm off the paver height for this ? 
Any help will be appreciated, particularly advice on the next step regarding any further digging requirements  
Cheers Nick & Michelle.

----------


## cherub65

I think best way to attack is first mark out footing as pdf, excavate to necessary levels
1. lay concrete footing
1A. excavate for road base
2. lay and compact roadbase
3. spread and screed paving sand
4. lay pavers
5. lay edge pavers on mortar
6. mark 150 mm off pavers lay brickwork (single width for the height you want) 
if you do it this way the channel could be use to pick up runoff and divert to stormwater

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

You only need to put your channel at the lowest edge of your paving IE design your levels so that the water runs in one direction to a precast channel drain  or run it to one point and put in a pit drain connected to storm water. 
It will be easier to butt your paving directly to the walls - no haunching required.  
The trouble with Cherb's pdf detail is that it only allows a + or -10mm tolerance for your paving levels - virtually impossible (to pour a footing or to pave) for an experienced tradesman let alone a first timer.

----------


## cherub65

If you dont feel comfortable working to 10 mm mortar bed set footing to say 30 mm lower, more time spent in ground work shall save in disappointment with finished product

----------


## Nick&Shell

Thanks for your advice, much appreciated.  :Smilie:

----------


## Nick&Shell

Wanted to thank you again for your help. We finally have finished, its not perfect, but not to bad for first timers.  :Biggrin:  
End product:

----------


## Colsy

Looks great!

----------


## cherub65

well done guys, looks good

----------

